# Circuit diagram/schematics for DIY speed controller?



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

Given my lack of electronics know how I am trying to make sense of controller schematics in my build an electric car book.

I have built amplifiers and stuff in the past from diagrams and schematics what were labeled with the details of the actual components, resister sizes, capacitor sizes, ic number, etc. but I don't know how to work out unlabeled schematics.
I can buy stuff to build with and make up circuit boards but I can't work out what 'R1' and 'T1' and 'use a power transistor here with a diode' requires me to get.

Are there any diagrams or schematics of speed controllers out there that are listed and labeled that can be built as a kit?

Thanks.


----------



## bbbowden (Apr 13, 2009)

Have you looked at

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/congtats-m-paul-holmes-successful-diy-29724.html


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

bbbowden said:


> Have you looked at
> 
> http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/congtats-m-paul-holmes-successful-diy-29724.html


Interesting thread, thanks.
I've been reading through it and then realised it runs to over 100 pages.
I'll read the next 10 pages later.


----------

